# Cutthroat myth?



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

The discussion on bonneville Cutthroats reminded me of an urban legend (myth) that I have heard from a couple of different sources.

Here it is: First of all we know that under the Great Salt Lake are numerous fresh water springs. Secondly - because of density differences between fresh and salt water that these pockets of fresh water can stay intack for long periods of time. Thirdly - Many years ago scuba divers searching for the wreckage of a downed small airplane in the Great Salt Lake came across a large fresh water spring and were amazed to find cutthroat trout that have survived for thousands of years living in the natural spring water. After locating the wreckage and recovering the bodies they reported their findings of the Cutthroats to unbelieving ears. They then returned to the GSL but could not relocate the same spring.

Putting this topic on for fun - nothing scientific - Kind of fun to think of the possibility of populations of pure Bonneville Cutts - but the reality?
So any of you heard this? Is it myth, legend, or reality?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Count me in as myth... Good example of a fish story IMO


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Is that the same place they put the dalphins back in the 20-30's?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huh. I have never heard that one before. As much as I would like to believe it, I am going to have to vote for myth.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I remember the story....

I also remember the story of John Baptiste , the whales in the late 1800's, a North Shore sea monster and a sunken gold barge....

Didn't the cutthroat story come out in the late 70's or early 80's ?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Except salt water is heavier than fresh water, and therefore would sink to the bottom and displace the fresh water.

Just like the story that there is no bottom to Bear Lake, or that the water from Fish Lake drains into Salem Pond. Hogwash.

Fishrmn


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a myth.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm, I've never heard that one before but that is definitely an interesting story...myth or not.

I'm sure stranger things have happened, but it's still hard to believe. 

I'm interested to find out if the entire story is a myth started by someone with a lot of time on their hands, or if there was actually a search and rescue crew who claimed to see those cutts. I'm guessing it's the former.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like a cool myth.

Personally, I'd like to know what kind of freshwater fish exist under the ice in Antarctica.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Fishlake emptying into Salem pond??? HAHAHA! That's a new one. 

One of the only myths I have heard regarding Utah waters is that they still don't know exactly how deep Fishlake is. BTW-anyone know? I know its really deep. Just not HOW deep.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

People have said that their sonars read 136 feet at the deepest spot they could find. Some websites say that it's in the 120's.

How about the Deer Creek myth of scuba divers being scared off by giant fish?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Just like the story that there is no bottom to Bear Lake, or that the water from Fish Lake drains into Salem Pond. Hogwash.
> 
> Fishrmn


The only thing Hogwash is that it drains into Salem Pond. Actually, Fish Lake is directly connected to Bear Lake via lava tubes. Bear Lake in turn is directly connected to Loch Ness. Nessie can travel to whichever lake she wants, and has been seen at all 3 (just never at the same time!).

No bottom to a lake? What's holding the water in?!

Giant fish scaring scuba divers in Deer Creek? Giant catfish eating under-water-welders in Powell? WHY AREN'T PEOPLE FISHING FOR THESE GIANTS???!!!


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Except salt water is heavier than fresh water, and therefore would sink to the bottom and displace the fresh water.
> 
> Just like the story that there is no bottom to Bear Lake, or that the water from Fish Lake drains into Salem Pond. Hogwash.
> 
> Fishrmn


You hit it. The fresh water would rise and mix quite readily with the salt water. It's a great story though!

Kevin


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> I remember the story....
> 
> I also remember the story of John Baptiste , the whales in the late 1800's, a North Shore sea monster and a sunken gold barge....
> 
> Didn't the cutthroat story come out in the late 70's or early 80's ?


Yes - one of those. I've heard the others also, but not John Baptiste. What was that one?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> .45":3cs3d9e0]I remember the story....
> I also remember the story of John Baptiste said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.sgha.net/ut/gsl/antelope.html[/URL]


----------

